# ما هو الباور ستيرنج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

الرجاء حل مشكلتي حيث هناك صعوبة في لف مقود السيارة باور ستيرنج وحدث امر غريب حيث ذهبت الى السرفس صدفة حلت المشكلة والان رجعت مرة اخرى هل هناك نقص في زيت الباور ؟؟ نوع السيارة كيا كرنفال
وايضا هناك مشكلة اخرى حيث رجفة في السيارة عند الوقوف (هزة) وتختفي عند الحركة هل السبب دوارة السير (البكرات) السبب حيث هناك حركة في تايم بلت. شكرا


* ( جهاز الباور ستيرنج )
و هي جهاز التوجيه المؤازر لعجلة القياده ..

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام خلال قيادتك و الصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم لف ( كسر ) الدريكسيون حتى آخره تماماً سواء يميناً أو يساراً و تركه لمده تزيد عن 10 ثواني سواء كانت السياره متحركه أو ثابته .

- عدم لف الدركسيون يميناً و يساراً بدون داعي أثناء وقوف السياره أو أثناء الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .

- عدم تشغيل السياره و الدريكسيون في مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين .

ـ المراجعة الدوريه لمستوى زيت الباور شهرياً .

- متابعة (سير) الباور إن كان مرتخي أو متسخ و الذهاب للمحطه لتنظيفه مع حوض الموتور .
ملحوظه هامة جدا
لابد أن يكون مستوى زيت الباور في الخزان ( القربه ) مابين علامتي (MIN) و (MAX) التي تكون مكتوبه على المؤشر ..

ملحوظه هامه جداً

عدم زيادة زيت الباور إلى علامة
(MAX)
و عدم نقصه إلى علامة
(MIN)
لأن ذلك يعرض طلمبة الباور للتلف .


* ( آلية الجر ) :
و هو نظام الجر الذي يقوم بنقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العَجَل ..

و هناك 3 أنظمه للجر : -

أ - نظام الجر الأمامي :
و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلتين الأماميتين من خلال ما يعرف (بالكبالن).

و تكون بهذا الشكل ..








و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم أخذ المنحنيات الحاده على سرعه عاليه أو عدم الإنطلاق بسرعه عندما يكون الدركسيون مكسور يميناً أو يساراً تماما.

- محاولة تجنب السير في الأراضي الرمليه الترابيه لأنه يعمل على دخول حصوات و أتربه للكوبلن مما يسرع من تآكله و تلفه.

- عدم ترك الدريكسيون مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين أثناء توقف السياره.

- غسيل أسفل السياره داخل محطة البنزين مره كل شهر أو أكثر حسب الاستخدام .


ب - نظام الدفع الخلفي :
و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلات الخلفيه من خلال عمود يسمى ( عامود الكرونه ) و هو يربط بين الموتور و صندوق الكورونه وهو يعتبر محور العجلات الخلفيه .



و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- تجنب تماماً أخذ المطبات بسرعه عاليه .

- قم بمتابعة مستوى زيت الكورونه في محطة البنزين كل 10000 كم أو 6 أشهر ( أيهما أقرب )

- إستعمل أفضل أنواع الزيوت .

- تغيير جزء يسمى ( الفلنشه ) عند سماع صوت تكتكه عند الضغط و الترك لدواسة البنزين ..


ج - نظام الجر الرباعي :
وهو توزيع حركة الموتور على العجلات الأربع في السياره .
و هو يشبه الجر الخلفي

و هو شكله هكذا :








و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و عن الصيانه الدوريه :

( إتبع نفس تعليمات صيانة الجر الخلفي )


الرادياتير :
و هو النظام المسؤول عن تبريد الموتور ..

و شكل الرادياتير مع المروحه بحوض الموتور هكذا..






و يعمل على تبريد الموتور..

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام و للصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- تـاكد من ملئ الردياتير و خزان المياه المزود له و عدم وجود صدأ به .

- عند وجود صدأ إذهب لمحطة البنزين لغسيل الرادياتير من الداخل و الخارج .

- يفضل الذهاب لمركز صيانة رادياتيرات للتنظيف و الصيانه الشامل كل 10000 كم .

- راجع مروحه الرادياتير، و تأكد من عملها باستمرار ..

- عند تزويد الرادياترالساخن بالماء البارد لابد أن يكون المحرك دائر .

- إستعمال سائل مقاوم التجمد AntiFreeze و عدم استعمال الماء فقط .

- في حالة وجود نقص في الماء باستمرار إستبدل غطاء الرادياتير بآخر جديد.

- إذا استمر النقص.. توجه لمركز صيانة رادياتيات لمعرفة التسريب .



اسطوانة الدبرياج (الكلتش) :
وهو الآليه التي تعمل على فصل حركة الموتور عن حركة العجلات و تعمل كنقطة إتصال بين الموتور و أنظمة الجر سابقة الذكر ...


و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج أثناء الانتظار أو الوقوف في الاشاره .. لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج بدون داعي .

- إستعمال الوضع
NORMAL
المور أثناء الانتظار .

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجيء بالسياره ( الأمريكاني ) .. لأن ذلك يزيد من إحتكاكات الاسطوانه و يسرع من تلفها .


الفرامل :


للحفاظ عليها عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- متابعة مستوى زيت الفرامل في خزان الزيت شهرياً ... على أن يكون الزيت عند علامة
( MAX )


- تنظيف أسفل السياره بمحطة البنزين عند سماع صوت صفاره عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .. ( لأن هذا الصوت سببه دخول حصوات بين تيل الفرامل و طنبوره العجل )

- تغيير تيل الفرامل عند سماع صوت إحتكاك مرتفع (يختلف عن صوت الصفاره ) عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .


الفتيس ( الجير ) :
و هو لتوزيع السرعه من الموتور للعجلات ..



و له نوعان ( أوتوماتيك و عادي ) :


أ- الجير العادي :

و هو الشائع في مصر.. و يتضمن عدة سرعات إما 4 أماميه و واحده خلفيه أو 5 أماميه و واحده خلفيه .

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم نقل ذراع الفتيس من الوضع R المارشيدير إلى السرعه الأولى أو العكس إلا عندما تكون السياره ساكنه تماماً

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجي بالسياره ( الأمريكاني )

- عدم إستعمال الفتيس بدلاً من فرامل اليد لإيقاف السياره على المنحدرات .

- متابعة مستوى و مدى جودة زيت الفتيس بصوره دوريه في محطة البنزين .. و ذلك مصاحباً لتغيير زيت الموتور

ب - الجير الأوتوماتيك :


وهو يتضمن عدة سرعات غالبا 4 سرعات أماميه أو أكثر و واحده خلفيه .. و تختلف باختلاف نوع و موديل السياره ..

و غالباً ما تشمل الأوضاع التاليه :

P و هو وضع الانتظار عند ركن السياره

R و هو للرجوع المارشدير

N و هو و ضع ( المور ) عند الانتظار المؤقت

D و هو القياده العاديه حتى أقصى سرعه

3 و هو للقياده و التحكم في السرعه

2 وهو للتحكم أكثر في سرعه السياره و يستخدم في الزحام حتى لا يسخن الموتور

L أو 1 هو يستخدم عند صعود الكباري أو مرتفعات كبيره مثل مرتفع الهرم أو المقطم أو في حالة الغرز في الرمال


ملحوظه هامه :

الوضع 2 لاتزيد السرعة عليه عن 100 كم/ س

ملحوظه هامه :

الوضع L و1 لاتزيد السرعه عليه عن 50 كم/س

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم النقل من الوضع R إلى الوضع P أو العكس أثناء تحرك السياره .

- عدم الأنتظار لمده طويله في الأشارات أو غيرها و الذراع على الوضع D أو 2 أو L أو R و الانتظار على أحد الوضعين P أو N .

المتابعه الدوريه لزيت الفتيس


* الـمــــوتـــور :

و هو أهم أجزاء السياره ..

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم الانطلاق بالسياره ( أمريكاني )

- ضرورة تسخين الموتور لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أو 5 دقائق قبل التحرك بالسياره ... لعدم إجهاد الموتور .

- عدم الضغط بشده أو بصوره متقطعة على دواسة البنزين أثناء تسخين الموتور .

- الافضل إستعمال الشفاط في تسخين الموتور بدلاً من التسخين بالدواسه .

- عدم السير على سرعه منخفضه لمدة طويله عالسرعه الأولى .

- عدم إستعمال الفرمله القويه بدون داعي .

- حاول دائماً أن تنقل الفتيس على غيار أعلى ( من 1 إلى 2 إلى 3 .. إلخ ) بحيث لا يكون صوت الموتور مرتفع .

- أثناء تليين ( السيارة الجديدة ) .. يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة السرعة في فترة الـ 1000 كم الأولى التي تقطعها السياره عن 80 كم أو نحو ذلك، وحاول قدر الإمكان القيادة بسرعات معتدله .

- تغيير الزيت كل 2000 كم ... ( إستعمل أنواع جيده دائماً ) ... راجع كتالوج السياره ..

- تغيير فلتر زيت الموتور بعد كل مرتين يتم فيهما تغيير زيت الموتور .

- متابعة زيت الموتور من خلال مقياس الزيت .

ملحوظه هامه :

- راعى أن يكون مستوى الزيت أسفل علامة
MAX
الموجوده على المقياس و ألا يقترب من علامة
MIN
و إذا نقص قبل موعد التغيير قم بشراء علبه زيت للتزويد .

-أوقف السيارة على ارض مستويه وانتظر 5 دقائق بعد تشغيل الموتور ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت و قم بقراءته وأمسحه كرر هذه العمليه مرتين للتأكد من القياس صحيح .

- تأكد أنه لا يوجد تسريب للزيت من الموتور خلال النظر أسفل السياره باستمرار .

- أهمية تغيير فلتر الهواء أو تنظيفه مع كل تغيير للزيت . لأنه ينضف الهواء من التراب الذي يدخل للكاربراتير و منه للموتور حتي لا يدخل التراب و يختلط مع الزيت و يعمل كصنفره للموتور بدلاً من تزييته .

- تغيير فلتر البنزين كل 5000 كم لتجنب إنسداد الكاربراتير أو ضعف كفاءة دورة البنزين .

- تابع دائماً مؤشر الحراره و مؤشر مستوى ضغط الزيت الموضح في تابلوه السياره فإذا زادت الحراره أوقف السياره في أقرب مكان ممكن و افتح ( الكبوت ) لتبريد الموتور .

- عدم إستعمال التكييف و المحرك بارد أثناء بداية التشغيل .

- في حالة إستعمال التكييف و السياره ساكنه قم بالضغط قليلاً على دواسة البنزين حتى لا يسخن الموتور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

انا عندي مرسيدس شبح s500--موديل 92 طبعا الطبيعي يكون الدركسون خفيف جدا وانا واقف 

والآن عندما شغلت السيارة ولفيت الدركسون طلع ثقيل (قوي) طفيت السيارة وشغلتها ونفس 

المشكلة شيكت على زيت الدركسون لقيته كامل فصلت البطارية 5دقائق برضو ما فاد شئ 

فارجو من الأخوان مساعدتي وشكرا ... وكم التكلفة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

هناك عـــدة إحتمالات

افحص شداد سير الباور ستيرنق .. ممكن يكون مرتخــي
افحـص ضغط هواء العجلات الاماميــة .. ممكن يكون ضغط الهواء منخفض
افحص فلتر زيت الباور ستيرنج .. ممكن يكون مسدود ولايعدي منه الزيت لنظام الباور

( الإحتمال الأقــرب هو إنسداد فلتــر زيت الباور )


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

الماكينة كيف تكون على 5 ولا فوق 

وبالمشي الطبيعي ثقيل ولا لا 

لو صار ثقيل أكثر معاناها في المضخة حقت الدركسيون ضعيفة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

المشكلة في حساس الانزلاق او حساس اضظراب السيارة كالسير في طرق غير معبده هي التي تجعل الدركسون ثقيل للأمان ...

علي سبيل المثال ...


حين تنعطف بسيارة بشكل عنيف فتنزلق السيارة وتكمل السير تلاحظ ان الدركسون اصبح ثقيلا يصعب تحريكه لحين اطفاء السيارة واعادة تشغيلها..

فأفضل شي لك انك تفحص السيارة وتطلع لك القطع العطلانة.....


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

لكم اطيب الاوقات / كل الحلول الي وضحوحها الشباب كلها تأدي الي حل المشكلة .ملاحظة لاتحط زيت العادي المتواجد في البناجر بل ادهب الى ألي يبعون قطع الغيار المرسيدس بيعطونك زيت خاص للباور ( علبة معدن ) شكلها غريب .فالك طيب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

لقد حلت المشكلة وجد الحساس عطلان واستبدلناه بواحد ثاني 

ألف شكر على مروركم ....


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

الحساس هذا يسمى حساس الدركسيون ومكانه وهذا الحساس يوجد له فيشين 

الفيش الأول وهو صغير يركب بجانب علبة زيت الدركسيون على اليمين والفيش الآخر وهو كبير 

يركب في اسفل السيارة بجانب الأذرعة ويجب رفع السيارة .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

تفاعلات واراء لحل المشاكل الهندسية بين مجموعة من المهندسين هذا هو التفاعل الجاد والمفيد نرجو التفاعل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/steering-power-rack.jpg


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

اردت المشاركة ولكني تاخرت


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوريييييييين اين التفاعل


----------



## م احمد قدرى (9 مارس 2009)

و الله يا مهنس محمود انت ما خليت فرصة للتفاعل
الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا يا مهندس قدرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


م احمد قدرى قال:


> و الله يا مهنس محمود انت ما خليت فرصة للتفاعل
> الله يزيدك من علمه



انا بشكركككككككككككككككك على التقدير يا مهندس قدرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## صالح عبدالكريم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع لقد استفدت كثيرا منه وسوف اعمل بملاحظاته القيمة ان شاء الله


----------



## *بوعيسى* (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم م.محمد جمال 
ياليت تفيدني عندي تهريب زيت بالباور في الجانب الايمن وفتحت الباور واشتريت ( كيت كامل ) ولكن تعرضت لصعوبة في تجزئة الباور طريقة حيث اني فتحت الجوانب يمين ويسار لاستبدال السيلات ولكن العامود الداخلي لايخرج الداخلي ياليت تعرض صور عن طريقة تجزئة الباور ان وجد لديك
وشكرا لك


----------



## *بوعيسى* (14 مارس 2010)

*بوعيسى* قال:


> السلام عليكم م.محمد جمال
> ياليت تفيدني عندي تهريب زيت بالباور في الجانب الايمن وفتحت الباور واشتريت ( كيت كامل ) ولكن تعرضت لصعوبة في تجزئة الباور طريقة حيث اني فتحت الجوانب يمين ويسار لاستبدال السيلات ولكن العامود الداخلي لايخرج الداخلي ياليت تعرض صور عن طريقة تجزئة الباور ان وجد لديك
> وشكرا لك


اسف نسيت اوضح شي اريد ان اخرج البستون


----------



## حسين عقيل (15 يوليو 2010)

*الباور ستيرن*

السلام عليكم ما هو الباور الستيرن الكهربائي وما هي مشاكله


----------



## maae (11 أغسطس 2010)

ما اعظم هذه المعلومات الميكانيكية
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس/ محمود 
وفي ميوازين حسناتك 

أخوك مهندس / مائي


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

